# Keeping Cool In-Suit



## Shino (Sep 25, 2009)

I think there was a thread like this a some point, but with FurFright coming up, it's worth asking.

Those of you that have a thick fluffy fullsuit and heavily padded head like mine, how do keep cool over long periods?

I find I have to keep the fan going and the A/C on whenever I'm suit just to keep from passing out. I'd like to look into getting a cooling vest (like this one) but I'm not sure if I can afford to get one before FurFright.

So lets hear it. How do _you_ stay cool while suiting?


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 25, 2009)

i will be testing out an ice pack vest here soon as i want to see how long ot will last me on an event for the 3rd.

this may be TMI but i have an oddball one that works....i put a frozen waterbottle in my ...er...bra...between...(like i said TMI, lets not go further) wrapped in a papwer towel. for an anime event i found a secluded corner to use as a headless lounge and i would drink the melted part. i know it sounds really freaken odd but it really helped and lasted like 2 hours and when it melted i swicthed to a back up in an ice box.

but for ya males out there you don't have a conveinent place to place a frozen water bottle like that so you'd have to like sew a pocket onto a shirt.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> but for ya males out there you don't have a conveinent place to place a frozen water bottle like that so you'd have to like sew a pocket onto a shirt.


Lol. The penis area?
It's a two-in-one. They'd keep cool AND get to bluff a larger package.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol. The penis area?
> It's a two-in-one. They'd keep cool AND get to bluff a larger package.



but would'nt that be like insanely uncomfortable? aren't guys a little sensitive to cold...um...there.

lol being female i would not know XD


anyway back on topic.
a fan in the head really does help. 
i heard the lycra body suits help but what i have is a sports top and shorts that said right on the label its ment to keep you cool so i wear that uner my suits.

also when resting if you can apply an ice pack or even just spray/spash cold water on the back of the neck and the back of the knees it can cool you down pretty fast, according to my dad (retired firefighter and paramedic) its actually the 2 key places ice is aplied when helping some one with heat stroke.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> but would'nt that be like insanely uncomfortable? aren't guys a little sensitive to cold...um...there.
> 
> lol being female i would not know XD
> 
> ...


I wouldn't either, but I just know my fiance can stand cold hands to the penis before cold hands to the stomach or chest. Lol.

I'd think if you didn't plan to get out of the suit for a while, just carry a change of clothes, and just wear your underwear (and bra, for females) under it?
That's bound to be less hot than say a shirt and pants or something.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> and just wear your underwear (and bra, for females) under it?
> That's bound to be less hot than say a shirt and pants or something.



the extra layer actually helps keep the suit clean as it soaks up your sweat and body oils and keeps them off the costume, apparently this extra layer also keeps you cool as the sweat evaporates off.  
it also keeps the backing from rubbing which it can be itchy (specially the seams) and even cause friction burns if the backing is really scratchy (some furs i have used have backings which are MURDER on ones skin).

the under layer keeping the suit cleaner in of itself is VERY worth it as they are a PAIN IN THE ASS to wash >__<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> the extra layer actually helps keep the suit clean as it soaks up your sweat and body oils and keeps them off the costume, apparently this extra layer also keeps you cool as the sweat evaporates off.
> it also keeps the backing from rubbing which it can be itchy (specially the seams) and even cause friction burns if the backing is really scratchy (some furs i have used have backings which are MURDER on ones skin).
> 
> the under layer keeping the suit cleaner in of itself is VERY worth it as they are a PAIN IN THE ASS to wash >__<


Oh. Yeah, I guess that's pretty beneficial then.

Sorry. I've never suited or worn any kind of heavy costumes.
I don't really know anything about this shit. Lol.


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd look into getting something like this:

http://www.polarproducts.com/Costumesandmascots.html


----------



## Barak (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh,I don't own any suit but i have weared one for a job one time

_Get a really tight t-shirt (Must see your Muscle),Get a frozen water bottle and put it in your back,if you shirt is tight enough,it will not move_

But never go Commando !


----------



## Shino (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol. The penis area?
> It's a two-in-one. They'd keep cool AND get to bluff a larger package.


 Oh, lol. Uhh... it'd probably be nice for about 5 minutes, then very painful.
I've actually heard that resting a gel-pack in a small towel on the back of your neck where the head will hold it in place works, though I have yet to try for lack of a gel-pack, and I haven't been to wal-mart recently.



Tucuxi said:


> I'd look into getting something like this:
> http://www.polarproducts.com/Costumesandmascots.html


 Hmm... I wonder how much they cost? They don't have pricing.

Anywho, I guess I'll just need to spend a good amount of time in the headless lounge.

BTW, this would probably make a good sticky...


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 25, 2009)

mine is nice and cool for me anyway.

but then again, I wear long sleeves and pants made of vinyl in the summer in arizona when it's 112 degrees out.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> mine is nice and cool for me anyway.
> 
> but then again, I wear long sleeves and pants made of vinyl in the summer in arizona when it's 112 degrees out.


 
I am very much the same, heat doesnt bother me and i dont have excessive sweating issues either, I always wear a jumper and pants even in The Northern Territory (I am in Australia, Victoria but have visited the NT) i would wear jumper and pants and thats around 40 degrees celcius (not sure in farenheit) so the suit isnt too bad, mind you even if one isnt sensitive to heat it is still pretty warm.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Sep 28, 2009)

Underarmour, or rather Dri-Star, which is a similar product.  Very light-weight long-sleeve shirt (some are very skin-tight), tight lightweight pants, plus I wear gloves of the same light material, and socks on my feet, and a balaclava over my head.

Basically, except part of my forehead right above my eyes, no part of my skin actually touches the fursuit.  It goes a really long way for keeping your fursuit dry.  It doesn't do a lot for keeping you cooler, but it makes the heat more comfortable and bearable.  I can easily go 4+ hours in fursuit without a problem as long as I'm wearing it - and when I'm done, I can take the fursuit off, pull out a fresh set of underarmour, and I'm good to go again whenever (the fursuit will be almost totally dry).


----------



## Fay V (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have much in terms of extra cooling stuff. In the suit there's a smallish hole at the crotch where the legs meet, the gloves have holes between each finger, and the front camel colored part is all snap up, so the suit itself has fantastic ventilation. I can stay in it all day without a problem. The head just has holes in the ears for ventilation (no open mouth) and gets much hotter than the suit so I've been using it to see when to get water breaks. 
I can go hours in suit. In fact I spent almost all of Rainfurrest in suit


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 10, 2009)

I wear my suits fully naked no others under need it

Sandra-kim


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 10, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> I wear my suits fully naked no others under need it
> 
> Sandra-kim



What so you failed at trolling in the 2 treads you started so now your branching out?


Fail troll is full of failure.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Oct 10, 2009)

I like to one day fool around with water cooling. A pump that moves water through a ice pack then through tubes in a vest. Maybe set it to run at certen temps to make the ice last longer.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2009)

The Blue Fox said:


> I like to one day fool around with water cooling. A pump that moves water through a ice pack then through tubes in a vest. Maybe set it to run at certen temps to make the ice last longer.



I'm in the process of planning a cyborg suit and water cooling was one of the systems my partner and I wanted to put in. The other was a cooling fan in the side of the head


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 10, 2009)

I wear underarmour, and as long as there's a breeze, I'm doing good. But in still air? Even air conditioned air? I don't last long. I baaaake for sure. I'd love to get some sort of fan...even just to carry around, maybe stick it in my mouth to blow my face.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 12, 2009)

I use a two piece Dri-Star suit (same thing as Under Armor). My coyote suit has an open mouth and is breathable. The arctic fox one has a fan built in the muzzle with a closed mouth design/expression. The Dri-Star suit makes all the difference! MUCH cooler than regular clothes (which get hot, sticky, and uncomfortable for me).


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 12, 2009)

Under my suit I wore a thin black polyester union suit (no waist-bands or double-layering at the waist with a cold vest and a cryopak ice pack in the head. This kept me fairly comfy for a two-mile parade walk. Also a cool-band about the neck. Even after the packs melt, they can still act as a heat sink. Also had a helper get a cold can of lemonade I could sip through a long straw through the muzzle.
At one furmeet I had a frozen bottled water clipped to my belt. WalMart has a unit that snaps around the neck of the plastic bottle. Works for 20 oz. soda pop too. Once the water melted, I push the open bottle into my muzzle for a cold drink.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 16, 2009)

my new suit has in line of 5 centimeters from each others all over the suit a little eye opening in form as a thick nail


----------

